# FS: Asian Aros



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my Asian aros as I'm leaving for 3 months, going to Asia this December 27. Need this aros gone as no one going to baby sit them.
Current video









10" REDTAIL GOLDEN ASIAN AROWANA $700
9.5" GREEN ASIAN AROWANA $275
8" YELLOWTAIL ASIAN AROWANA $375
15-16" ROSE GOLD ASIAN AROWANA (with PLG) $1000
*GET THEM ALL FOR $2200. SAVES YOU $100.*

























There will be more monster fishes going to be for sale soon.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh my..I better not let Lisa see these

*drool* drool*

nice aro's el!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Will you be selling any gars?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

No gars for sale as I can leave them for 3 months without eating and will still be alive also they are hard to come by. Not gonna take a risk of selling.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

ARe you planning to sell the african aro?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> ARe you planning to sell the african aro?


Give me a reasonable price offer


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

If your yellowtail is 12"+ then it can go into my tank since I don't have it yet and I don't want to get rid of the catfish. That rose gold color turn out really nice.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> If your yellowtail is 12"+ then it can go into my tank since I don't have it yet and I don't want to get rid of the catfish. That rose gold color turn out really nice.


It will be by around Feb or March. But price will be higher or it's already gone.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

When I get my tank
finalized and when my green arrives I'll think about the yellow tail


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone likes the yellowtail eh. I'm getting a lot of pm's already.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> It will be by around Feb or March. But price will be higher or it's already gone.


I am afraid it will be in my red tail catfish belly within one or two days. So I don't think it will last till Feb . I am more interest in your Aus lungfish and ST btw , but I do need to save up for some black ray.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Everyone likes the yellowtail eh. I'm getting a lot of pm's already.


Probebly because it
isn't very big yet

The green I think will be fairly small whe. It comes in so I don't want a
too big of buddy


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> I am afraid it will be in my red tail catfish belly within one or two days. So I don't think it will last till Feb . I am more interest in your Aus lungfish and ST btw , but I do need to save up for some black ray.


ST and AUL will be for sale soon. Just wait....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Probebly because it
> isn't very big yet
> 
> The green I think will be fairly small whe. It comes in so I don't want a
> too big of buddy


You getting a green aro? Nice!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

*get them all for $2300. saves you $50.*


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lunch bump for the asian aros.
*get them all for $2200. saves you $100.*


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

WE can make combo deals just name the aros and we can work on the price.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of PM on Rose Gold and RTG. They might be gone soon to Winnipeg or Toronto. Still first offer first serve. So they are still available till final deal.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

No trade please.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Please do not pm me with other fish that are in my tank that is not being posted. THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE. What you see listed for the only one for sale.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm getting a lot of pm on how much more I can lower the price for the green aro and yellowtail aro. Unless you buy more than one fish then their is a chance I can low the price. But if just a single fish, green aro or yellowtail, then don't bother asking to lower the price.

No LOWBALLERS for single fish especially green aro and yellowtail. Take it or leave it. 

I'm in no rush on selling them and if they don't sell then I will just keep them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Green and yellowtail now sold


----------

